# JSDataBase v1.0



## ATokS (22. Mai 2011)

*JSDataBase v1.0*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neuer hier und möchte ein von meinen kleinen Projekten hier bekannt geben, vielleicht hilft jemandem irgendwelche Problemen zu lösen.
Mein Deutsch ist noch nicht beste, deswegen es können Paar Fehler auftauchen, aber ich gebe mein Bestes. 
Aber darum geht es jetzt nicht sondern um *JSDataBase v1.0* (_JAVA Simple Database_) Das ist eine JAVA Datenbank für Verwaltung von Daten. Sehr oft muss man in seinen Programmen Daten speichern oder verwalten und es können nicht nur paar Sätze, sondern mehrere tausend, sein. Z.b. Telefonbuch. 







Vorteile die ich rausgefunden habe 
+ Kostenlos
+ Lokale Datenbank
+ Braucht keine Installationsroutine, vor welcher mehrere User Angst haben
+ Leicht anzuwenden
+ Nimmt nicht viel Platz weg
+ Ziemlich schnell. Bei 1000000 Datensätzen braucht sie fast genau so viel Zeit wie MySQL- Datenbank
+ Da diese Datenbank komplett mit JAVA geschrieben ist, ist sie plattfromunabhängig, aber ich habe sie nur auf Windows getestet. 

:rtfm:Dokumentation

Für sinnvolle Vorschlägen, Kritiken und Ideen werde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ich hoffe diese Bibliothek hilft Jemandem Problemen zu lösen.

Ich selbst habe diese Datenbank im meinem Projekt benutzt. Funktioniert wunderbar.

zum *JSDataBase v1.0*


----------



## HoaX (22. Mai 2011)

Naja, zum Rumspielen mag es reichen, für mehr aber nicht. 
Kein Quellcode, keine JDBC-Unterstützung, keine JavaDoc zu den Methoden.
Es wird der veraltete java.util.Vector verwendet und der ganze Code steckt wohl in einer Datei, kann ja nur grausig aussehen darin.
Das wichtigste eigentlich: Es gibt keine Transaktionen.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei Derby,H2,HSQLDB, ... die sind auch alle kostenlos, im Quelltext verfügbar und haben nicht die oben aufgeführen "Mängel".


----------



## ATokS (22. Mai 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Kein Quellcode, keine JavaDoc zu den Methoden.


Ales ist dabei. Quellcode unter Button *Surce code*
JAVADoc ist auch dabei. Kein Ahnung wie so SIe es nicht gefunden haben. Es liegt in selben .ZIP

Danke wegen 





HoaX hat gesagt.:


> veraltete java.util.Vector


, werde mich was anderes einfahlen lassen.


----------



## HoaX (22. Mai 2011)

Ok, die Doc im Zip ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen, aber wo ein Link zu dem Sourcecode sein kann weiß ich nicht...


----------



## ATokS (22. Mai 2011)

Dort wo Sie JSDataBase heruntergeladen haben. Zweite Button.
Wie wären wen ich Vector mit ArrayList ersetze, wird es dann besser?


----------



## HoaX (22. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist einer da...Schlingel!


----------



## ATokS (22. Mai 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt ist einer da...Schlingel!


 Ich habe vergessen ihn zu aktivieren. Sorry


----------

